# Can i fit 20' wheel without rubbing on my 96 maxima



## andrespr27 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am trying to find it what is the biggest size wheel for my 1996 maxima. Any suggestions?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure what the stock size was, but I was always told that typically, you can increase your rim size up to 3 inches larger, without rubbing. Anything exceeding that would require rolling the fender, and/or other modifications.


----------



## andrespr27 (Sep 14, 2006)

it has 15 stock rims so i guess 18" inch rims would be appropiate. I have talk a few people a they think 20 would fit. I just do not to spend the money and then find out that the wheels rub.


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

andrespr27 said:


> it has 15 stock rims so i guess 18" inch rims would be appropiate. I have talk a few people a they think 20 would fit. I just do not to spend the money and then find out that the wheels rub.


Take an overall hieght measurement of your stockers. Then take that number and subtract the size of rims you want to use. This will tell you how much tire space you have. Divide this number by 2 and that is the size of the sidewall you want to use.

Here this may help

Tire Dimensions Made Simple - Discount Tire Co.


----------



## maximumrush98 (Jun 1, 2008)

i have 20"s on my 98 they rub in the front n my car i s dropped. i spoke to a few people they told me to go with 235 30 20. i have 255 35 20.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Without any suspension modifications you should be able to get away with a 20x8 with a 38-45mm offset and a 235/30-20 or a 225/35-20. 

20" wheels that should fit:  20" wheels for Nissan Maxima 1996.


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

wow 30 porfile rubber must bend rims alot. every time i hit a bump with my 35's im like whoa!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

bossballa said:


> wow 30 porfile rubber must bend rims alot. every time i hit a bump with my 35's im like whoa!


They also pick up nails like no other! I have 20" Konig Unkowns on my Lexus with 225/30R20s NeoGens and within 7 months I had picked up 5 nails, 3 in one tire! What's funny is I wasn't even driving through any construction sights, go figure.


----------



## Gummybear (Aug 18, 2008)

PICTURES PICTURES lets see


----------

